# Pinnacle Studio 12(Not Responding)



## Jentok (Sep 4, 2008)

So I just bought Pinnacle Studio 12 because I just also bought a laptop, that's running Windows Vista Home Premium, and nothing seems to want to work for me. I recently used Pinnacle Studios 8, for my Windows XP PC, and I really need 12 for my laptop. The problem is that when I try to install Pinnacle 12 it takes me to the registration, I put in my info and register, then it stops responding. If anyone has any information reguarding this, please let me know asap. Thanks


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not sure but sometimes update and registration paths will require third party cookies to be enabled. Another possibility is that the registration process gets blocked by security software.

Seems like I remember the registration process doesn't come until the end of the install and I always skip it anyway. Am I remembering that wrong or do you mean it stops responding between when the product key is entered and the installation? In any case, ignoring the registration process with Pinnacle has always worked for me.


----------



## Jentok (Sep 4, 2008)

It's the very first thing that comes up for me. Well, with 12 it is anyways, and when I try to skip it, it locks up. Does the same thing if I tell it I want to register. =/


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You might try installing from a new adminitrative user account, might be a conflict just in that user account. You could also check your list of services while its unresponsive and see if there is a service locked at starting that might be the cause. The installation DVD could be corrupt possibly as well so I'd try to install on another machine and see if it gets by the point it stops responding on the laptop or not before canceling out of the install.

Hope one of those helps, Studio 11 and now 12 are waaaaaay better than Studio 8

Addendum:I just looked up the Studio Help fie on installation troubleshooting and here are the crib notes;

1.Check the disc surface for smudges, dirt, fingerprints and clean with soft cloth if found.
2.Try another drive if available
3.Prune your startup (disable startup programs with the Msconfig utility) of programs that might conflict with the installer.
4.Install from the hard drive by booting in safe mode, copy the contents of the disc to a folder on the hard drive and install from there (consult Answer ID 13122 on the Pinnacle website for the latest advice on this approach).


----------

